# Deer doing what comes natural



## Mac (Dec 14, 2006)

I guy from Walker Co. sent these to me to post of the QDM forum.

I have never witnessed this type of buck behavior.


----------



## tiger14 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was walking to my stand a few years ago and a "BIG" 8 was getting busy not even 30 yds away.  I just did not have the heart to shoot him in the middle of that and his legs looked a little wobbly afterwards.  Probably should have shot him, at least he would have died happy?


----------



## ed'sboy (Dec 14, 2006)

That is rare to see. I wish I could say I have. Once when my two older boys were much younger we saw this happen on a nature show. It was snowing on the show and one of my sons exclaimed, "Look that deer is keeping the snow off the other's back." My wife and I got a good chuckle.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 14, 2006)

I saw a gobbler breed several hens one morning. I later killed him. I was glad he got to pass on his seed...


----------



## DaGris (Dec 20, 2006)

hey,..this is a family site.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 20, 2006)

I was on my porch a couple of years ago with my 8 yr old daughter and a couple of deer were going at it 30 yds away.

She looks over to me and says "dad, look the deer are fighting".  I never missed a beat "your right sweetie let's go in.  Mom has dinner ready".

Only time I ever saw that in my life.


----------



## Catfish369 (Dec 21, 2006)

DaGris said:


> hey,..this is a family site.




That's what they were doing.....working on a family.

Cool pics.


----------

